# HP PSC 1401 All-in-One Printer



## TT128 (Jan 17, 2010)

Where can I download the drivers for my "HP PSC 1401 All-in-One Printer" with Windows 98 support? 

NOTE: HP doesn't recognize Win98 anymore for some strange and rude reason, and refuses to divulge it.   :down:


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Go to the HP website and select Win2K as your OS and download the 5.3 version drivers. The Win98/ME drivers are included, even though they don't mention them. Both the Full feature version and the Basic version include the drivers. They are in the *enu\drivers\win9x_me *folder.

The download is actually all the files you would find on the CD. The Full version expands to 647 MiB total, the Basic version is 150 MiB.

I was unable to run the exe file on a win98 system. It's a 7Zip self extractor though, so you can download and install 7Zip and use it to extract the files. WinRar or Winzip can probably extract them, as well as other Zip programs.
You can then run the install by clicking *Setup.exe *in the root of the folder you extracted the files to, or copy them to CD to create an Install CD.

Or, you can extract the files on a Win 2K/XP system, then copy them to CD.

Download the driver file to a Win 2K or later system
Click *Start | Run*, type *%temp%* and press *Enter*
This will open the temp folder. Move it to the side, but keep it open so you can see the name of the folder that will be created. Use details view, and sort by date to easily find it, or delete everything in th etemp folder first
Double click the downloaded file to extract the files.
The files will be extracted to a randomly named folder in your temp folder, someting like *7zS6DB8*.
Once the setup wizard appears, move it to the side.

Find the folder that was created, then copy _the contents_ (NOT the folder itself) to a CD and you'll have the install CD.
Insert that into the Win98 system, and Setup should start. If not, just double click *Setup.exe* in the root of the CD


----------



## TT128 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank You!
Your reply was so considerate, helpful, quick, thorough, accurate, and right. I may become a Born Again Optimist.
You have postponed my belief that the whole world is headed somewhere in a hand basket. (But, I do believe HP is already there).
Thank you very much... {{{TheOutcaste}}}

TT128


----------



## TT128 (Jan 17, 2010)

I apologize for my cursing remark in my last response.
It was negative, arrogant, unproductive, in bad taste and probably inaccurate,... also against site rules.

Please forgive my lack of respect for such a fine and helpful website, "Tech Support Guy" and respondent, "TheOutcaste".

I'm Sorry,
TT128


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

We appreciate your apology and thank you for the kind words about our website and The Outcaste. 

I made your post a bit more positive.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You're welcome TT128, glad to help. And the kind words are always appreciated.


----------

